# Which phone to keep?



## lakas187 (Jun 25, 2011)

Verizon sent me a clnr droid razr, and a clnr rezound to chose from to replace my 3rd faulty droid charge. The question is, which do i keep??? bootloader not really a problem, as long as i have root. Help me out on deciding .


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Keep the rezound. I like HTC better


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea I'm gonna have to go with the rezound as well

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Rezound. Totally.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

Rezound all the way. It truly is a great phone.


----------



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Rezound all the way. It truly is a great phone.


lol these!

HTC (my opinion) has been making the more quality (though heavier) devices. I just wish they'd go on and include two speakers for decent sound >.<


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

buxtahuda said:


> lol these!
> 
> HTC (my opinion) has been making the more quality (though heavier) devices. I just wish they'd go on and include two speakers for decent sound >.<


True, the sound really isn't that great, but that's what headphones are for.







Two speakers would make a world of a difference though.


----------



## lakas187 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

